# Question for you Resi guys



## bctoasters (Jul 21, 2011)

A friend of the family is building a new 3700 sq.ft house. There general contractor said they could use any sub-contractor as long as they were licensed. I'm not licensed yet, but they asked if I would be interested in doing the work if I could find someone who is licensed. The thing is the friend (homeowner) said the general contractor was allotting $10,000 for the electric work, which to me seems really low for a house that big. In no way am I experienced in bidding this kind of work so I wanted to ask you experts if it seemed feasible to wire this house for 10 grand? Don't know much about the house except; 3-car garage, & all gas appliances.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL..... just walk away dude, trust me. TRUST ME. The first mistake is the GC is allocating....10 grand for a 3700 square footer..? thats a joke. There is no way in hell you will be able to make any money. I know it seems interesting to try and 10,000 sounds like a lot of money but in this case its not... TRUST ME...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Tell him sure ill do it for 10 grand if you but all the material...


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

That sounds a little low to me. The GC is trying to low ball y'all.


----------



## bctoasters (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not worried about me so much, because I'm not set on doing it. I'm just concerned my friend is being given bad advice/information by the general contractor, and going to be shocked when they have to pay out thousands of more dollars.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

bctoasters said:


> I'm not worried about me so much, because *I'm not set on doing it*. I'm just concerned my friend is being given bad advice/information by the general contractor, and going to be shocked when they have to pay out thousands of more dollars.


 

There was a thread a while back about working for family and friends. If you are still considering doing the job, I would recommend reading it first if you can find it.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

You will still make money but not much. That's around $3.00. I'm around$3.65 to $4.25. A house that size I'll bet that there will be a lot of extras. In my area a home owner can wire it them self but has to pass all inspections. If this is the same where you live you could wire it and have your friend help. Here when the inspectors hear the HO is doing it himself they pull out the magnifying glass and really give it a good look.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

There is no freaking way any real contractor can do any house for that using the 2011 code. I get more than that for a 1 bath 3 bedroom 1000 sq foot house. Hell the breakers alone would be around $800.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Theriot said:


> You will still make money but not much. That's around $3.00. I'm around$3.65 to $4.25.


:blink:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

bctoasters said:


> A friend of the family is building a new 3700 sq.ft house. There general contractor said they could use any sub-contractor as long as they were licensed. I'm not licensed yet, but they asked if I would be interested in doing the work if I could find someone who is licensed. The thing is the friend (homeowner) said the general contractor was allotting $10,000 for the electric work, which to me seems really low for a house that big. In no way am I experienced in bidding this kind of work so I wanted to ask you experts if it seemed feasible to wire this house for 10 grand? Don't know much about the house except; 3-car garage, & all gas appliances.


10 K ?? for 3700 sq foot house I don't think so I can smell Conneries allready.

All gaz items don't bother me but that size of house you will run into alot of extra items add on to it and will really push the allotting budget out of the window pretty fast ( don't be suprised if that allready hit 2X of oringal number as one person set that X number of cost ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

My base price on that house would be 15,000 plus the cost of cans & trims, I dont supply other light fixtures.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd ask how a budget can be created without plans and specs.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Its like bidding on whats behind door #2 with curtain partially open


----------



## bctoasters (Jul 21, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I'd ask how a budget can be created without plans and specs.


That's exactly what I thought! It's actually a friend of my parents. He approached me at a retirement party just the other night, and said I'd still be able to do it because the electric rough in was 3 weeks out. I said, "Well what about the electrical contractor that's already lined up?" He said there wasn't one lined up. Huh? Electric is 3 weeks out and noone is lined up? The whole thing is just strange. Even though I'm no resi expert, I still figured it would cost AT LEAST $15,000.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

I usually stay away from job for family , friends , friend of family ,when it come to money , many people change and there's often a catch to it that bit you in the butt


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Typical GC. Bet he didn't low ball his labor and materials


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I just did a tiny 1200 foot cottage with service nothing fancy overheads in every room , outlets to code , smokes and a service for $6800


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry Buddy, just a quick word to the wise here. A 3700 sf home CAN BE wired for this price but you won't make a dime.. It has been my experience that when a GC sets a budget for the electrical they always go low to get the job. Now the question is this. Do you want to lose your a$$ or let him do it. Get a set of plans and bid it " as per submitted blueprints/plans". good luck


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

rnr electric said:


> Sorry Buddy, just a quick word to the wise here. A 3700 sf home CAN BE wired for this price but you won't make a dime.. It has been my experience that when a GC sets a budget for the electrical they always go low to get the job. Now the question is this. Do you want to lose your a$$ or let him do it. Get a set of plans and bid it " as per submitted blueprints/plans". good luck


Maybe code minimum, but I haven't seen too many 3700 sq ft min code houses(actually none).


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I did a 2800 sq. ft. house in 2007, nothing fancy, other than a media panel in the walk-in attic. This was back when romex was $35 a roll, and I did it for just under $15k. The GC is either an idiot, or a jerk.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

B W E said:


> I did a 2800 sq. ft. house in 2007, nothing fancy, other than a media panel in the walk-in attic. This was back when romex was $35 a roll, and I did it for just under $15k. The GC is either an idiot, or a jerk.


Id say a greedy jerk


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

Backstay, I totally agree. Absolute bare minimum, no cans,14 awg wherever you can and 12where you have to. Aluminum whenever u can..You could do it, but it'd be ugly. I would run away from this one for sure. When the GC has an electrical liscense, then he can "budget" it for himself


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Theriot said:


> You will still make money but not much. That's around $3.00. I'm around$3.65 to $4.25. A house that size I'll bet that there will be a lot of extras. In my area a home owner can wire it them self but has to pass all inspections. If this is the same where you live you could wire it and have your friend help. Here when the inspectors hear the HO is doing it himself they pull out the magnifying glass and really give it a good look.


I'd like to see that and you will do that with all 4" can's right?....:laughing:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Doing one now. 3800'. 20 5" cans. 3.5 days on the rough(4 men). Rough includes service installed and all circuits inside paned w/equip grounds made up. 15K total. I just got a 10K check today for the rough/service. Money can be made for sure but you have to be fast and efficient. Also did some whole house speaker wiring direct for the new HO, 4 hrs and 1200 later. Hope they add some more....

10K is real light.IMO

Tom


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I'd like to see that and you will do that with all 4" can's right?....:laughing:


No way wouldn't touch it myself. This is a two hundred bucks in your pocket at best. No three ways, no cans, two floods at the most ect. I was just saying it can be done if this family friend wants to help and drill hole and pull wire. Free labor is the only way I would even think about it. Free union labor. Lol


----------



## T Healy (Aug 27, 2011)

bctoasters said:


> A friend of the family is building a new 3700 sq.ft house. There general contractor said they could use any sub-contractor as long as they were licensed. I'm not licensed yet, but they asked if I would be interested in doing the work if I could find someone who is licensed. The thing is the friend (homeowner) said the general contractor was allotting $10,000 for the electric work, which to me seems really low for a house that big. In no way am I experienced in bidding this kind of work so I wanted to ask you experts if it seemed feasible to wire this house for 10 grand? Don't know much about the house except; 3-car garage, & all gas appliances.


If the house, for example, is 20,000 to wire then the gc is allotting the first ten and the homeowner is responsible for the difference. Just like a lighting allowance. The builder puts up so much (as a sell tactic) and the buyer makes up the difference. Plus, this allotment is negotiable before the work starts.


----------



## wesleydnunder (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree with the others on the price. Even down here that's a $15K job. 

I would never do a job for friends or family. When you do they think it has a lifetime warranty...your lifetime. Every time a lamp blinks they'll be callin' you back.

Mark


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

$10k is a joke. Run Forest, Run. I did a 4200 square foot house 2 years ago that wound up at over $35,000.00. Nothing too fancy but a bunch of recessed lights and sub panels. It ay be tempting but don't do it.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you could do the job if you want, but odds are that when you are done:

1) you will be broke, or you won't be able to finish the job
2) they won't be your friends anymore.

if you can handle that, then go for it.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I refuse to do large jobs for my family members and friends. Don't mix work with family and friends.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds like "Storage Wars". How can anyone bid an electrical job by the square foot. Price is per connection where I come from. Currently, with 2011 nightmare codes, around $ 110 per connection plus fixtures. A house that size with a nice lighting plan could run 50K. Don' forget lighting control. Lighting control needs to be considered in a large house in 2012.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

when GC sobers up tell him to call someone else:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I wouldnt consider doing a 3700 sq ft for any less than $20k 

10k is just insane.


----------



## PureElectric (Aug 5, 2011)

*wow thats low*



bctoasters said:


> A friend of the family is building a new 3700 sq.ft house. There general contractor said they could use any sub-contractor as long as they were licensed. I'm not licensed yet, but they asked if I would be interested in doing the work if I could find someone who is licensed. The thing is the friend (homeowner) said the general contractor was allotting $10,000 for the electric work, which to me seems really low for a house that big. In no way am I experienced in bidding this kind of work so I wanted to ask you experts if it seemed feasible to wire this house for 10 grand? Don't know much about the house except; 3-car garage, & all gas appliances.


 I would check to see when this low ball estimate was made. To make a house up to code it takes a lot of WIRE, and wire is out the nose espensive. You might get lower wages from state to state but wire is still a major exspence for a house this size. You might want to ask the friend/ homeowner where he got this number if it doesnt step on any ones toes.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

The GC probably thinks your gonna haggle over the price like two rug merchants on the streets of New Delhi.. or he thinks its like Pawn Stars, you throw out and number then he does than you , so aim high and tell him 100 grand so maybe youll meet somewhere decent..


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

The GC is probably protecting the profit. The GC might have $20k for the electrical but if you provide the EC sub only $10k will be discounted from the quote.


----------

